# ...petits bouts de craies bleues...



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2003)

Chez mes parents, le grenier a ceci de particulier que mon Père l'avait aménagé en bureau vers la fin des années quarante.
Il y avait entassé des objets hétéroclites récupérés un peu partout.
Nous n'étions pas "riches", alors il passait ses samedis à déambuler dans les marchés aux puces pour ramener l'objet rare qui lui manquait...
Un coup, c'était une lampe mandarine un peu tordue, une autre fois, une Underwood à laquelle le "F" manquait, des bibelots, des livres, et ma mère de me raconter que le dimanche matin, avant la messe, ils passaient leur temps à les nettoyer et les frotter pour les préparer à leur nouvelle vie...
Pendant des années, il avait aménagé son bureau amoureusement en calquant soigneusement la 
disposition des objets sur les films noirs américains dont il était passionné.
Il aimait à dire que son bureau ressemblait à celui que l'on apercevait dans "Casablanca", et sur ce, 
cigarette aux lèvres, il imitait Humphrey Bogart ce qui nous faisait bien rire, ma mère et moi.....
Avec le temps, d'autres choses étaient venues s'ajouter : des affiches du parti communiste, des armoires, un tas d'armoires dépareillées dans lesquelles il classait amoureusement ce qu'il appelait "ses papiers, un vieux fauteuil en cuir racheté lors du déménagement de la permanence syndicale du quartier - Ah, ce fauteuil, combien de pantalons n'a t'il pas déchirés sur ce fauteuil dont les ressorts pétaient d'un peu partout !
C'était devenu son lieu de prédilection ... il y avait installé une radio et un poele à pétrole et j'aimais l'y rejoindre, le soir tard, quand je ne parvenais pas à m'endormir.
A deux, on refaisait le monde, on discutait et il m'expliquait la difficulté qu'il éprouvait à éviter les mots contenant un "F" lorsqu'il tapait du courrier sur son Underwood !
C'était magique lorsque la pluie tambourinait sur les tuiles et qu'il me racontait des histoires de guerre et 
de résistance... Parfois, ma mère venait nous rejoindre ... on allumait la radio et on écoutait le temps passer...
Et puis, il y a eu ce jour d'octobre 1986 où il nous a quitté ... ce jour maudit ou le silence s'est installé à 
jamais sur ce lieu qu'il avait tant aimé !
Ma mère décida d'installer une serrure sur la porte qui y menait ... elle fit faire deux clés : une pour elle, et une pour moi qu'elle me confia, presque religieusement.
Depuis 1986, rien n'a changé à part la poussière qui s'est accumulée un peu partout - interdit de faire le 
ménage, interdit de sortir un objet de cette pièce, interdit d'y ajouter quoi que ce soit ... tout doit rester en l'état comme s'il devait un jour revenir et nous refaire son Humphrey devant le miroir de la cheminée...
J'y retourne régulièrement et ma mère
m'accompagne en farouche gardienne des lieux ...
A la voir caresser les photos qui se trouvent encore sur le bureau, à chaque fois je me dis : "comme ils 
devaient s'aimer...".
Parfois, elle me laisse, non sans me dire : "n'oublie pas de fermer la porte quand tu sors" ... sans doute de peur que quelques miettes de passé ne se fassent la belle dans l'escalier...
Hier après-midi, dimanche 26 octobre, j'y étais ... 17 ans qu'il nous a quitté !
J'étais seul ... ma mère était partie prendre le café chez une amie.
Je tentais d'allumer la radio, syntonisateur coincé sur Hilversum ... grésillements, rien d'autre ! Je la 
laissais pourtant allumée ... on ne sait jamais !
Je caressais le clavier de l'Underwood dont les barres de frappe, raidies vers le ciel dans un dernier 
sursaut, étaient réunies, serrées les unes contre les autres dans un élan dérisoire... Le "F" pensais-je ... le "F" !
Je décidais de m'asseoir dans le fauteuil, non sans avoir pris la précaution de le recouvrir d'un drap épais destiné à protéger mon séant... je laissais aller mon regard un peu partout ... tout y était comme si c'était hier, comme si le temps s'était suspendu au fil ténu de l'éternité...
Dans un coin, un nombre incalculable de boites de chaussures ... humbles réceptacles de tant de 
souvenirs ... je décidais de partir en exploration !
Parmi les tonnes d'images mortuaires ou des hommes en moustache posent virilement pour la postérité, des cahiers de classe rangés sommairement, des bulletins, des coupures de presse et tant d'autres papiers jaunis et écornés surpris qu'on les dérangent, je remarquais une boite un peu plus petite que les autres... sur cette boite; mon prénom "Jean-Luc" ... surpris, je la secouais avant de l'ouvrir ... elle fit un bruit étrange, comme si une multitude de petits objets s'y entrechoquaient...
Fébrilement, je l'ouvris ... J'étais ébahi ... des dizaines de bouts de craie bleue y étaient entassés ... de simples bouts de craie bleue qui me donnèrent un vertige hallucinant comme si le passé et le présent s'étaient donné rendez-vous...
Je me souvins ! D'abord par bribes et morceaux, juste le temps de faire la mise au point sur les images qui défilaient ... Je devais avoir 7 ou 8 ans et déjà je voulais devenir instituteur ... j'avais, et j'ai toujours d'ailleurs une "belle écriture"... c'est la raison pour laquelle, chaque vendredi, je pouvais aller au tableau écrire les devoirs du week-end !
Parmi les craies dormant au bas du tableau noir, des blanches, des rouges, des vertes ... je choisissais toujours les craies bleues, pales comme l'azur et qui me donnais l'impression d'écrire mes mots avec des morceaux de ciel...
Je n'aimais pas les autres ! Les bleues étaient mes préférées ... et je finis par les collectionner : chaque fois que l'allais au tableau, je "volais" les bouts de craies bleues - non pas des craies entières, non ! simplement des bouts et des morceaux ... A peine rentré chez moi, le les déposais délicatement dans la boite à chaussures !
Quand mon père me demandait la raison de cette étrange collection, je lui répondais que si, un jour j'étais instit, j'utiliserais uniquement des craies bleues ! Et comme j'avais peur que les craies bleues disparaissaient, j'en faisais une provision ...!
Ce petit jeu dura quand meme quelques années et ma boite se remplit assez vite....
Et puis, un jour, j'ai oublié les craies bleues !!!
Aujourd'hui, elles resurgissent, elles sont devant moi, petits morceaux de vie et de reves brisés, tendrement azurées, bleu pale couleur d'horizons...
Je les touche, je les palpe, j'essaie de me rappeler leurs histoires, de retrouver le contact des doigts qui, avant moi, les ont utilisés, de sentir si des vibrations persistent sur ces objets inanimés... las !
Je ne suis pas et ne serai jamais instit ... le reve de ma vie s'est brisé le jour ou, par manque de moyens financiers, je n'ai pas pu rentrer à l'Ecole Normale ! Et maintenant il est trop tard !
Je rangeais les craies bleues dans leur boite ... je saisis une feuille de papier et un crayon et j'inscrivis une simple phrase : "ces bouts de craie bleue étaient à moi ! elles représentent un projet inachevé ! puissiez-vous ne jamais en avoir ... cela signifiera que vous aurez été au bout de vos reves ... je vous aime et vous embrasse !".
Je rangeais la boite à sa place d'origine, me promettant de ne plus jamais l'ouvrir...
Peut etre qu'un jour, ma fille ou un de mes fils trouvera cette boite ... peut etre qu'un jour ces craies bleues retrouveront le chemin du tableau noir ... mais j'en doute ...
Ce moment de nostalgie, je vous l'offre tel quel et brut de décoffrage, faites en ce que vous voulez ...
J'avais besoin de le partager ... c'est fait !


----------



## barbarella (27 Octobre 2003)

C'est un très bon moyen pour faire revivre ses souvenirs que de les partager. Ils reprennent corps et matière. Excellente journée Thebig


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

Emouvant souvenir.


----------



## krystof (27 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ce moment de nostalgie, je vous l'offre tel quel et brut de décoffrage, faites en ce que vous voulez ...
> J'avais besoin de le partager ... c'est fait !



Si tu en as d'autres, n'hésite surtout pas.


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Octobre 2003)

ca redonne le moral, Merci TheBig


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2003)

Merci


----------



## gribouille (27 Octobre 2003)

quand je pense que je les bouffais les craies bleues...
depuis je sniffe les marqueurs


----------



## alèm (27 Octobre 2003)

_c'est dingue autant de mots !!_























_tu devrais lire Proust LieBig, ça t'intéresserait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je te remercie de m'y avoir invité un moment._


Merci Roberto ! Merci à Toutes et Tous de partager ce petit moment avec moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas de tristesse, ni de solitude, ni de nostalgie ... simplement quelques bouts de craies qui nous ouvrent la voie vers nos aspirations les plus intimes, nos reves avoués ou inavoués, et qui nous mènent au-delà de l'azur, là ou le bleu pale du ciel se marie avec le bleu nuit de l'infini...!
Si on le veut, le monde est à nous, l'univers est à nous ... la force de l'imagination dépasse tout entendement ... nul besoin de substances chimiques ou autres, juste un petit bout de craie usé et insignifiant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : non, la craie (et surtout la craie bleue) ne se fume pas !!!


----------



## gribouille (27 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : non, la craie (et surtout la craie bleue) ne se fume pas !!!



nana je fais que les sucer... dis tu veux pas m'en envoyer une pour voir si elles étaient meilleures celles fabriquées au Crétacé supérieur ?


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> nana je fais que les sucer... dis tu veux pas m'en envoyer une pour voir si elles étaient meilleures celles fabriquées au Crétacé supérieur ?



Les craies tassées superieures ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> nana je fais que les sucer... dis tu veux pas m'en envoyer une pour voir si elles étaient meilleures celles fabriquées au Crétacé supérieur ?


...elles doivent dater d'autour de 1957 !...





 Mais qu'est-ce que c'est cette manie de sucer tout ce qui passe à ta portée !!! C'est dingue quand meme !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Les craies tassées superieures ?


Arrrfffffffff !!!!!


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...elles doivent dater d'autour de 1957 !...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben, il prend le vit du bon côté.
Euh .. NON NON NON, La vie, c'est la vie que j'voulais dire !!!

p'tain, l'est fou lui !!


----------



## gribouille (27 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce que c'est cette manie de sucer tout ce qui passe à ta portée !!! C'est dingue quand meme !



jamais touché au casimir du mackie... je tiens à mon tein, veux pas attraper des boutons ni la mixomatose


----------



## alèm (27 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...elles doivent dater d'autour de 1957 !...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je rectifie : Gribouille ne suce que les trucs bleus !  les craies bleues, les petites boules bleues, etc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_schmouiiiiiiiiik, schmouiiiiiiiiiik..._


----------



## gribouille (27 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je rectifie : Gribouille ne suce que les trucs bleus !  les craies bleues, les petites boules bleues, etc...
> 
> ...


 voilà... pas de jaune... ni rien d'autre


----------



## bebert (27 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ce moment de nostalgie, je vous l'offre tel quel et brut de décoffrage, faites en ce que vous voulez ...
> J'avais besoin de le partager ... c'est fait !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> je rectifie : Gribouille ne suce que les trucs bleus !  les craies bleues, les petites boules bleues, etc...


Ah bon ! C'est pour ça que j'ai vu les schtroumpfs sortir de chez lui, l'air tous réjouis !!!


----------



## alèm (27 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ! C'est pour ça que j'ai vu les schtroumpfs sortir de chez lui, l'air tous réjouis !!!



et dire que Mackie en vend plein sur ebay...


----------



## Tyler (27 Octobre 2003)

Quel jolie récit,
un bon gout de  _madeleine_ en ressort,heu je veux dire de craies !

Cette petite boite de craies,non sans rappellez aussi la petite boite de monsieur Bretodo dans Amélie Poulain.

La même émotion,ce lieu subtil ou personne n'ose rien toucher,il suffit que tu touches à quelque chose,et la mémoire ressurgit,le temps  n'a plus de sens,et revient,par magie,devant l'éternel souvenir.

Alors The Big,si je pouvais te dire quelque chose,oser te dire qu'il ne faut pas laisser s'empoussièrer tout celà,bien au contraire,tous ces objets trépignent de vie,car ton papa leur a donné un sens fort,et ils veulent encore en avoir.

Fouille The Big,Fouille ! Même si c'est en secret, mais un conseil,
FOUILLE !

Bonne journée à toi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2003)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> Fouille The Big,Fouille ! Même si c'est en secret, mais un conseil,
> FOUILLE !


Merci Tyler ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tes mots me vont droit au coeur ... ! Je compte bien soulever chaque recoin de ma mémoire ... tant qu'il m'en reste ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...
L'exploration ne fait que commencer ... Dieu seul sait ou elle me mènera !
Mais que c'est bon de partager nos émotions !


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ce moment de nostalgie, je vous l'offre tel quel et brut de décoffrage, faites en ce que vous voulez ...
> J'avais besoin de le partager ... c'est fait !



ah c'est malin ca, Thebig




J'avais déjà pas très envie de bosser aujourd'hui, mais alors maintenant c'est foutu, j'ai le spleen qui rapplique...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_merci quand même_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il arrache de la morosité de ce boulot de pub que je supporte de moins en moins.


J'espère que tu as fini tes pubs pour les bougies et les cierges ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dans la négative, fais en bruler un pour moi ... avec un peu de chance (ou de malchance, c'est selon), il boutera le feu à ta boite et tu en seras quitte pour toujours...
Regarde, Pompei, Sodome et Gomorrhe ... ça a été réglé en un coup de cuillère à pot ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : si par hasard, tu n'as plus de bougies, allume un bichon de poils ... c'est encore mieux !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> J'avais déjà pas très envie de bosser aujourd'hui, mais alors maintenant c'est foutu, j'ai le spleen qui rapplique...


M..... alors ! Ce n'était pas le but !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que du contraire ... un message d'espoir : s'il est trop tard pour moi à cause de l'age (quoique !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), pour vous, les djeunes, c'est encore du gateau...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon d'accord, parfois le gateau est petit, ou rassis, ou rance, ou il est déja à moitié bouffé ... mais c'est du gateau quand meme !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, tidju, foncez ... ! Si VOUS ne foncez pas, personne ne le fera à votre place !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : si par hasard, tu n'as plus de bougies, allume un bichon de poils ... c'est encore mieux !


Euh ! Je plaisantais !!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> M..... alors ! Ce n'était pas le but !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Plus tout à fait jeune et ni réellement vieux, j'ai déjà abandonné certains de mes rêves et anticipe d'en bazarder certains autres. Peut-être est-ce l'origine de mon spleen...

Quant à la bouffe, j'ai déjà eu pas mal de pain blanc, combien en reste-t-ili ? Mystère... 

Et puis il fait gris et froid aujourd'hui brrrrr, et je n'ai pas envie de FON-CER, nan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Et puis il fait gris et froid aujourd'hui brrrrr, et je n'ai pas envie de FON-CER, nan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En plus, avec le changement d'heure, il fera noir une heure plus tot !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pas fait pour arranger les choses !!!


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En plus, avec le changement d'heure, il fera noir une heure plus tot !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour l'économie d'energie, je ne vois pas


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

Il fait jour plus tôt le matin, non ?


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il fait jour plus tôt le matin, non ?



Ben ouais mais nuit plus tôt également.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (28 Octobre 2003)

Merci TheBig.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Plus tout à fait jeune et ni réellement vieux, j'ai déjà abandonné certains de mes rêves et anticipe d'en bazarder certains autres. Peut-être est-ce l'origine de mon spleen...
> 
> Quant à la bouffe, j'ai déjà eu pas mal de pain blanc, combien en reste-t-ili ? Mystère...



Comment peux-tu abandonner certains de tes rêves  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comment peux-tu anticiper d'en abandonner d'autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le pain blanc que tu auras encore -je te le souhaite- te fera réaliser que ces rêves sont toujours là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Crois-moi, il n'y a pas d'âge pour ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




S'il y a des nuages, c'est que le soleil est derrière, mais il brille toujours


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> S'il y a des nuages, c'est que le soleil est derrière, mais il brille toujours



Tout à fait le genre de mots qui mettent du baume au coeur


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> S'il y a des nuages, c'est que le soleil est derrière, mais il brille toujours



Pas d'accord. S'il y a des nuages, c'est qu'il va pleuvoir.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'accord. S'il y a des nuages, c'est qu'il va pleuvoir.



et après la pluie, grand dadais


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

C'est mouillé. Et s'il fait froid, ça gèle.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est mouillé. Et s'il fait froid, ça gèle.



t'es du genre à voir les verres à moitié vides, toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















_suis pas surpris..._


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> t'es du genre à voir les verres à moitié vides, toi



Depuis que je te connais, oui. Voire même complètement vide.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Depuis que je te connais, oui. Voire même complètement vide.



ben voyons, comme si tu m'avais attendu


----------



## STL (28 Octobre 2003)

Merci  _Mon Dad ..._ !! voilà j'ai lu ... frotter les yeux et ça y est je chiale !! pfff une vraie gonzesse !!
vé devoir encore mentir et dire que j'ai mal aux yeux à cause de mon écran ... allez je file toute façon fait tout noir dehors ...

Merci Merci


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Comment peux-tu abandonner certains de tes rêves
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il y a des rêves d'enfance - ou plus généralement de jeunesse - que je ne réaliserais pas, c'est certain. Les ai-je consciemment laissés tomber ou les circonstances - auxquellex j'ai pris ma part aussi - m'ont-elles amené à les abandonner ? Je ne sais dire le poids de ma volonté dans tout cela mais je suis certain que j'en abandonnerais d'autres encore au bord du chemin... 
_merde, je fais du ... biiipp ...dans ses jours les plus sombres - pas de délation svp_

Si j'ai eu une vie plutôt heureuse jusqu'à présent - et je ne doute pas d'avoir encore du pain blanc devant moi, c'est certain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - il me semble quand même qu'avancer dans la vie ( _oulala, pompeux comme.... biiiippp.. _) consiste à   savoir faire le deuil , pas au sens nécrologique strict mais de façon plus large : certains des rêves que j'avais formés il y a longtemps n'étaient tout simplement pas faits pour moi ou ne pouvaient s'accorder avec la vie que j'ai choisie par ailleurs : balancer ces rêves à la poubelle est alors salutaire... il y a du soleil derrière les nuages


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des rêves d'enfance - ou plus généralement de jeunesse - que je ne réaliserais pas, c'est certain. Les ai-je consciemment laissés tomber ou les circonstances - auxquellex j'ai pris ma part aussi - m'ont-elles amené à les abandonner ? Je ne sais dire le poids de ma volonté dans tout cela mais je suis certain que j'en abandonnerais d'autres encore au bord du chemin...
> _merde, je fais du ... biiipp ...dans ses jours les plus sombres - pas de délation svp_
> 
> Si j'ai eu une vie plutôt heureuse jusqu'à présent - et je ne doute pas d'avoir encore du pain blanc devant moi, c'est certain
> ...



C'est pour cela que ça s'appelle des rêves, production idéale de notre imagination, nous ne les abandonnons pas, nous les adaptons en fonction de notre vécu, en fonction de nos âges, de nos expériences. Le rêve est notre moteur, notre énergie, sans rêve nous sommes tous morts. Il faut rêver, à des choses impossibles, à des choses irréalisables, il arrivera toujours quelque chose.


----------



## macelene (28 Octobre 2003)

STL a dit:
			
		

> Merci  _Mon Dad ..._ !! voilà j'ai lu ... frotter les yeux et ça y est je chiale !! pfff une vraie gonzesse !!
> vé devoir encore mentir et dire que j'ai mal aux yeux à cause de mon écran ... allez je file toute façon fait tout noir dehors ...
> 
> Merci Merci



Moi je suis comme STL, j'ai les yeux rouges, hier aussi j'ai rangé des vieilles boîtes avec ma maman, et chaque fois, les odeurs font revenir les souvenirs du fond des âges .






 Merci Mon grand THE BIG, de provoquer toute cette émotion.
Je te l'ai dit , viendra le jour où je posterai ds tes villes de grande solitude . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, "la vita e bella " comme ds le film  @+


----------



## gribouille (28 Octobre 2003)

Thebig... ton histoire me fait rêver...

Rêver parce que ton écrit me fait voir des images, des senteurs, de la vie... une  vie avec des événements successifs, sur lesquels on peut s'appuyer et se construire.
Mon père ne m'a rien laissé. Aucune trace de lui, aucuns souvenirs et a toujours agit le long de sa vie pour que je n'en ai jamais.
C'est pareil avec mes grands pères que ce soit du côté paternel ou maternel... jusque' à un tel point, que mêmes les humains et leurs souvenirs ils les ont fais disparaitres, comme si ils n'avaient jamais existé... 
Je n'ai jamais connus mes grand mères, mortes bien avant que je naisse. Mortes aussi dans les souvenirs, aucune traces... si ce n'est qu'une photo de l'une d'entre elle. Un jour j'ai posé des questions à son sujet. La seule réponse que j'obtenais était vague et toujours la même : elle est morte de quelque chose, dans un hôpital, quelque part. Jamais je n'ai eus autre chose comme réponse. Même pas un détail de plus. Rien. Leur mémoire n'est pas en cause, très loin de là. Ils savent très bien.
Ils ne veulent pas qu'il y ai de traces...
J'ai eus cependant un Grand Père dans mon enfance. Un Grand Père comme tout petit garçon souhaite avoir : qui lui raconte des histoires, des rêves des aventures, qui lui apprends pleins de trucs... 
Ce Grand Père n'avais pas de liens de parenté directs avec moi. Il s'est juste occupé de moi. Mais ça je le savais... mais ça n'avais aucune importance ; c'était Mon Grand Père. C'était tout. 
Il est partis avec une mauvaise grippe soudaine, quelques jours après mes 7ans. 
Lors de mes 18 ans, il a fallut quitter la maison familiale... chassé devrais-je dire ;  par mon père "génétique" ... qui avait pris la décision de faire sa vie avec d'autres... des demis-frères et une "nouvelle femme" sortis comme des "Jack-in-the-box" et dont je ne connaissais même pas l'existence jusqu'alors. Celui-ci n'avais jamais été là, et apparemment c'était encore trop pour lui... le "ménage" n'étais pas achevé et il fallait le faire une bonne fois pour toute.
Vider la maison fut l'occasion de découvrir un trésor dont je ne connaissais pas l'existence sous mes pieds. Une visite dans les méandres des caves (un jour où j'étais seul. préparant mon départ)... et je tombais sur des objets connus, tout aussi enfouis dans les fondations de ma maison que celles de mon esprit. Des caisses de bois marquées au nom d'une société de confection connue et disparue depuis...remplies de tissus, de vêtements, de croquis et de dessins de costumes et de chapeaux... des gardes robes entières défilaient tracées à la mine de plomb, à l'aquarelle, sur ces grands classeurs reliés. Il y avais aussi des dessins techniques, sur du papier millimétré, pour faire la préparation des trames des tissus... de ces mêmes tissus et toutes ces gardes robes dans les caisses... . Tout ça c'était le travail de Mon Grand Père... celui que j'avais adopté, modiste dans cette grande entreprise. 
J'ai retrouvé ces deux compte-fils en bronze avec lesquels je jouais tant petit, à regarder tout pleins de petites choses que l'on ne voyais pas autrement... ce vieux téléphone d'intérieur Bell en Bakélite marqué au nom de son entreprise avec lequel je faisais des blagues à faire rager l'opératrice de la société (eh oui déjà un sacré fouteur de pagaille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ... des crayons, des gommes, mines de plombs... par boites en zinc entières, toutes marquées et numérotées, fabriqués par cette entreprise... Ce Grand Père m'en ramenais toujours des tonnes pour que je dessine à la maison. Tout pleins de petits appareils en Bakélite, dont l'usage m'étais totalement inconnus... Et surtout une vieille caméra CinéGel 9,5 mm avec laquelle il filmait le travail des ouvriers, et surtout moi en train de courir comme un déjanté au milieu des jambes des conducteurs des ces immenses machines à tisser...
J'ai remonté dans mon sac cette caméra, les crayons, les compte-fils en bronze, le téléphone, un des Books... en attendant de revenir plus tards dans la journée pour remonter le reste et l'emporter.
Ce que je n'ai jamais pus faire. Revenus dans l'après-midi de cette découverte, il n'y avais plus rien dans les caves. Mon père avais appelé à la rescousse des membres de la famille pour débarrasser. La travail avait été vite fait. Moi je n'avais pas mis longtemps non plus à comprendre ce qu'était ce grand feu que je voyais derrière la maison, au travers des soupiraux de la cave vide...

Il y a un an de ça, j'ai appris que mon Grand Père étais venus pour l'anniversaire de mes 7 ans... mais il n'avais jamais franchis le pas de la porte. Mon père l'avais chassé manu militari... en disant que son fils (tiens il se souvenais que j'existait) n'avais besoin de personne pour s'occuper de lui... La grippe à été plus rapide encore pour le chasser de tout quelques jours après.

Hier, dimanche soir, j'ai eus un message inattendus sur la messagerie de mon GSM... En bon fantôme, mon père, perdus de vue depuis, voulais me souhaiter pour la première fois, mon anniversaire.................... 

Aujourd'hui, Thebig, j'ai lus ton sujet. 
Aujourd'hui j'ai passé une bonne partie de mon après midi dans un café, à regarder les passants, à penser à Mon Grand père... à me rappeler ce qu'il me disais... 
Aujourd'hui j'ai appelé ma Mère pour lui poser des questions...  et tout ce qu'elle m'a dit, c'était cette ressemblance physique, d'esprit et de caractère que j'avais avec un lointain oncle...  Cet oncle que j'appelais Grand-Père.

Je ne sais pas comment mon père à pus obtenir mon numéro. 
Je ne lui répondrais pas.  
Celai fait plus de 27 ans que c'est maintenant trop tard.

_ "De toute façon papa, puisque c'est ainsi que c'est marqué sur ce vieux livret, au titre digne d'une nouvelle de science fiction... "livret de famille"....  ce n'étais pas vraiment nécessaire tu sais.....  il y a des personnes, bien que je ne les aies jamais vues, qui elles,  me l'on souhaité le bon jour au moins... là... sur internet....! 

... et puis non finalement, tu serais bien capable de me dire "qu'internet est peut être plus rapide que le téléphone"....._


aller..... cela suffit donc, je crois que j'aurais encore mieux fait de faire le con à taquiner l'Arico ou le Mackie...

'chao


----------



## nato kino (28 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> _ "De toute façon papa, puisque c'est ainsi que c'est marqué sur ce vieux livret, au titre digne d'une nouvelle de science fiction... "livret de famille"....  ce n'étais pas vraiment nécessaire tu sais.....  il y a des personnes, bien que je ne les aies jamais vues, qui elles,  me l'on souhaité le bon jour au moins... là... sur internet....!
> 
> 
> 
> _


_

On t'aime nous, et tu sais bien nous le rendre !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















_


----------



## WebOliver (28 Octobre 2003)

Bon anniversaire (si j'ai bien suivi ) Gribouille.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Hier, dimanche soir, j'ai eus un message inattendus sur la messagerie de mon GSM... En bon fantôme, mon père, perdus de vue depuis, voulais me souhaiter pour la première fois, mon anniversaire....................


Salut Grib !
Pour une fois, je vais etre bref parce que je n'ai pas le courage de taper de belles phrases ce matin : ton texte m'a bouleversé ... il fera partie des rares textes que je garde précieusement dans une farde au fond de mon tiroir...
Un jour il me rappellera que quelques mots lus sur un écran blafard à 7 H du mat peuvent modifier une journée, une semaine, un mois ... et peut etre une vie !
Quel dimanche ! Pendant que je regardais mes bouts de craies bleues, macelene rangeait des souvenirs avec sa maman et toi, tu recevais un message de ton père... coincidences ... peut etre ! Mais quel dimanche quand meme...!
Alors, je te souhaite un heureux anniversaire, Grib et crois-moi, c'est du fond du coeur !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2003)

Les mots de Grib me trottent encore dans la tete et j'imagine ... ...
J'imagine une énorme machine à laver ... plus énorme encore que ce que vous pourriez imaginer !
On viendrait tous y déposer nos vies, heureuses, mornes, vides, malheureuses ...
Comme produits de lavage, beaucoup d'amour, d'amitié, de tolérance, de patience et de passions ... on y ajoute un zeste de ciel bleu, de soleil printanier et pour faire bonne mesure, un brin de fric (faut bien nous payer nos petits macs...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
et on laisse tourner le tout à 25° (c'est bien non, 25 ° ?).
On n'essore surtout pas pour pas les friper et on laisse le tout sécher sur une grande prairie odorante bordant une rivière...
On les récupère à la tombée de la nuit et on en profite pour faire la fete jusqu'au matin...
...Bon j'arrete ... je vais me faire du mal !


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Octobre 2003)

Avec la lessive "TheBig", protègez votre environnement et celui de vos petits camarades


----------



## macelene (28 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Les mots de Grib me trottent encore dans la tete et j'imagine ... ...
> J'imagine une énorme machine à laver ... plus énorme encore que ce que vous pourriez imaginer !
> On viendrait tous y déposer nos vies, heureuses, mornes, vides, malheureuses ...
> Comme produits de lavage, beaucoup d'amour, d'amitié, de tolérance, de patience et de passions ... on y ajoute un zeste de ciel bleu, de soleil printanier et pour faire bonne mesure, un brin de fric (faut bien nous payer nos petits macs...!
> ...



Et le PetitGrib, là bas tout au fond, qui déconne tout le temps, 
lui aussi on a envie de le prendre dans ses bras...juste comme ça , pour dire que c'est beau quand "on aime".
dis moi mon Grand Thebig, et où je poste toute ma mélancolie moi, tous tes tradadas donnent envie, et je ne sais pas où mettre le mien ?????
Dis-le moi s'il te plaît ......


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2003)

une petite idée pour mon ami Girbi et le "père" de ces forums : faire en sorte de re-créer ces passés pour à la fois les revivre et les faire renaitre. Vous avez déja eu _la madeleine_, il ne vous reste plus que 10000 feuillets à écrire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ça me fait plaisir que ce se soit à vous que ça arrive. ça m'est arrivé aussi il y a quelques années et depuis, beaucoup de choses se remémorent suivant une lumière, une brume et un sourire. Et même la caresse de Mon Grand-Père (adoptif) lorsqu'il... 

hum... bon, bref._


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> dis moi mon Grand Thebig, et où je poste toute ma mélancolie moi, tous tes tradadas donnent envie, et je ne sais pas où mettre le mien ?????
> Dis-le moi s'il te plaît ......


Ah ! Hélène ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je te dirais que ça dépend ! Si tu as une petite nostalgie teintée de mélancolie, ce thread est tout grand ouvert...
Par contre, pour les angoisses existentielles nimbées de solitude un peu glauque, les "villes de grande solitude" sont plus appropriées... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre, mon seul souhait, c'est que tu postes dans "qui a la plus grosse ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







" parce que ça voudrait dire que tout va bien pour toi !
Amitié, Hélène


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, mon seul souhait, c'est que tu postes dans "qui a la plus grosse ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tiens, je ne l'ai pas encore ouvert ce thread ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... ça m'étonne !!!


----------



## STL (28 Octobre 2003)

Dis,  _mon Dad_ , elle peut contenir jusqu'à combien de kilos la machine ???
Parce que là moi je me remets à peine de ton texte d'hier ... j'ai attaqué la journée avec celui de gribouille (devant qui je m'incline pour faire offrande de sentiments et de 1000 merci pour cet instant... ... ...) et  je dois avouer que ça va pas fort ... j'ai comme un bonne tonne de linge à mettre..
Pourrait-on y mettre un peu d'adoucissant Pilou-Pilou® ??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2003)

STL a dit:
			
		

> Pourrait-on y mettre un peu d'adoucissant Pilou-Pilou® ??


Sans problème STL ! Quoique la dose d'amitié qu'on y met, c'est déja du "deux en un" : ça apaise l'esprit et ça adoucit les angles !!!


----------



## STL (28 Octobre 2003)

oh mais c'est encore plus que ça le Pilou-Pilou® ... On voit bien que t'en a pas encore eu, toa !
C'est du tout doux ... plein de non-dits-tout-compris... de l'empathie à fond les ballons et plein de ... je-sais-pas-quoi qui font du bien.
J'ai 2 fournisseurs officiels, tu peux pas savoir comme ils me sont chers ces 2 là !!! !!! Si t'es sage je t'en enverrai une dose !


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Quel dimanche ! Pendant que je regardais mes bouts de craies bleues, macelene rangeait des souvenirs avec sa maman et toi, tu recevais un message de ton père...



Et moi, je regardais téléfoot avec une bière à la main.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, je regardais téléfoot avec une bière à la main.


T'avais rien d'autre à tenir en main ?????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : quoiqu'en regardant téléfoot ...


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> T'avais rien d'autre à tenir en main ??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben le filet peut rappeler les résilles, et tous ces hommes en short ... 

Euh kes ke j'raconte moi, ça va pas, non !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Euh kes ke j'raconte moi, ça va pas, non !!


...ouais, on s'égare du Nord !!! Enfin, je voulais dire on perd le Nord ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...comme disent les vaches, ça va de pis en pis !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : pfffffff


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ouais, on s'égare du Nord !!! Enfin, je voulais dire on perd le Nord !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais de quoi j'mamelle !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Mais de quoi j'mamelle !!!


...disait la vache après avoir laché un broute bruyant et malodorant... Arrrfffffffffffffffffffffffffffff !


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...disait la vache après avoir laché un broute bruyant et malodorant... Arrrfffffffffffffffffffffffffffff !



Queue meuh veau cette éructation ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Queue meuh veau cette éructation ???


Par hasard, tu n'aurais pas vu le marchéchal-ferrand pour que j'envoie mon veau s'y ferrer ????


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Par hasard, tu n'aurais pas vu le marchéchal-ferrand pour que j'envoie mon veau s'y ferrer ????














Sabot ne pas plaire à tout le monde, je me bidonne quand même


----------



## kamkil (28 Octobre 2003)

Merci TheBig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait, ya une limite d'âge minimum pour partager des souvenirs?


----------



## kamkil (28 Octobre 2003)

Zut, je suis à la bourre de deux pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci à gribouille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A votre avis, on se souviens que des souvenirs tristes ou c'est une impression? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Perso, c'est ma belle-mère qui est pas près de m'appeller mais c'est une autre histoire...






Ah j'oubliais: *BON ANNIVERSAIRE GRIBOUILLE*


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> A votre avis, on se souviens que des souvenirs tristes ou c'est une impression?



On se souvient de tout, mais on fait d'avantage part de la tristesse et de la mélancolie que du bonheur.


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

C'est bien connu, "les gens heureux, n'ont pas d'histoire"


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien connu, "les gens heureux, n'ont pas d'histoire"



que si, et heureusement d'ailleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais c'est peut-être moins évident à partager


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> que si, et heureusement d'ailleurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et ça n'intéresse personne


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et ça n'intéresse personne



c'est ben vrai, ça


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est ben vrai, ça



Tant mieux


----------



## WebOliver (28 Octobre 2003)

A part ça, où est passé Gribouille?


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien connu, "les gens heureux, n'ont pas d'histoire"



Ne pas avoir d'histoire peut rendre malheureux.
Du coup z'en ont une ...
CQFD


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas avoir d'histoire peut rendre malheureux.
> Du coup z'en ont une ...
> CQFD



Enfin, il vaut mieux encore avoir une histoire, que des histoires


----------



## PetIrix (28 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, il vaut mieux encore avoir une histoire, que des histoires



Encore le coup de  *LA* grande et belle histoire ....


----------



## kamkil (28 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tant mieux



En gros tu veux dire qu'on ne doit partager que son malheur avec les autres? Parce que si on partage son bonheur les autres vont être jaloux et exprimer un certain dédain exprès pour montrer leur jalousie? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ze veux plus d'explications


----------



## nato kino (28 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, il vaut mieux encore avoir une histoire, que des histoires



Sûr qu'a dire autant de conneries... Les histoires, elles finissent toujours par te rattraper.


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Sûr qu'a dire autant de conneries... Les histoires, elles finissent toujours par te rattraper.



Et bien...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Par hasard, tu n'aurais pas vu le marchéchal-ferrand pour que j'envoie mon veau s'y ferrer ????



t'as essayé à Clermont ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_pour l'instant je suis trop jeunot pour venir raconter quoi que ce soit ici. Je n'ai pas encore tout à fait perdu mes illusions, et mon passé n'est pas encore du passé ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Mais j'ai plaisir à vous lire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> t'as essayé à Clermont ?


Euh Finn ! C'est des sabots dont il a besoin, pas des pneus !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : le jour ou j'en aurai un malade (un veau mi par exemple) et en fauteuil roulant, je te l'enverrai !!!


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> En gros tu veux dire qu'on ne doit partager que son malheur avec les autres? Parce que si on partage son bonheur les autres vont être jaloux et exprimer un certain dédain exprès pour montrer leur jalousie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est le côté voyeur médisant de tout le monde qui ressort.
Quand quelqu'un va mal, tu lui demandes des détails.
Quand il va bien, tu passes ton chemin.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Quand il va bien, tu passes ton chemin.


En général quelqu'un qui va bien n'a besoin d'aucune aide ... donc, si quelqu'un te dit "Ouais, super, tout va bien !", tu ne seras pas tenté de dire : "Alors, explique-moi, qu'est-ce qui va bien ???" - puisqu'il t'a déja dit que "tout" allait bien ! ... donc effectivement, tu passes ton chemin !

Par contre, si tu rencontres quelqu'un qui te dit "Arf ! j'ai des problèmes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" il y a plusieurs cas de figure :
soit tu t'en branles et tu passes ton chemin,
soit t'es un gros voyeur et par simple curiosité malsaine, tu vas essayer d'en savoir plus,
soit tu veux te rassurer sur ton propre sort en pensant "y'a plus malheureux que moi !"
soit tu veux vraiment compatir et tenter de l'aider...

Quant aux proportions entre les 4 cas de figure ... aucune idée ! Je crois qu'on est tous l'un ou l'autre à des moments donnés...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2003)

Imagine que je ponde un thread du genre : "Je suis heureux !" ... J'aurais une ou deux réponses du genre : "ben tant mieux pour toi !"...

Si je poste : "Je suis malheureux !" automatiquement on va me demander : "et pourquoi ?" - "Qu'est-ce qui ne va pas ?" etc... etc...

En général quand je poste un truc un peu intimiste, d'abord je fais confiance aux gens, ensuite, je sais pertinemment que j'expose mon flanc à toutes sortes de vanneries ou autres.

J'assume le risque et jamais je n'ai été déçu sur ce forum... et jamais non plus je me suis posé de questions sur la motivation des posteurs qui me répondent ... ils sont là et c'est déjà beaucoup !


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Imagine que je ponde un thread du genre : "Je suis heureux !" ... J'aurais une ou deux réponses du genre : "ben tant mieux pour toi !"...
> 
> Si je poste : "Je suis malheureux !" automatiquement on va me demander : "et pourquoi ?" - "Qu'est-ce qui ne va pas ?" etc... etc...
> 
> ...



Sur le forum, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais si tu rencontres un de tes vieux amis, si un de tes enfants te disent qu'ils sont heureux, n'auras tu pas envie de partager un peu de leur ciel bleu ?


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Sur le forum, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais si tu rencontres un de tes vieux amis, si un de tes enfants te disent qu'ils sont heureux, n'auras tu pas envie de partager un peu de leur ciel bleu ?



Je crois que je me suis, une fois de plus, mal exprimée. C'est pas vrai on s'en fout pas que vous soyez heureux


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

J'irais encore plus loin dans mon délire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quand je pars à l'étranger et que je descends dans un hotel quelconque, je prends toujours la précaution de me renseigner s'il existe une connexion Internet dans les chambres.... au cas ou, pour une raison ou pour une autre, j'aurais besoin de communiquer...
Vous allez me dire : "peux pas téléphoner à ta femme, ou tes enfants, ou tes amis ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" - bien entendu que oui ! et je ne manque pas de le faire...
Mais rien qu'à savoir qu'en cas de coup dur moral, j'ai toujours la possibilité de poster une connerie, et qu'il y aura toujours un nase ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) de service pour en sortir une autre ... et bien, ça me rassure !..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : Docteur siouplait !


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je me suis, une fois de plus, mal exprimée. C'est pas vrai on s'en fout pas que vous soyez heureux



si,si, on s'en fout, le malheur est toujours supérieur au bonheur : on en parle plus


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

On ne peut pas savoir si on est heureux tant que l'on a pas été malheureux.


----------



## krystof (29 Octobre 2003)

Et inversement.


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours la possibilité de poster une connerie, et qu'il y aura toujours un nase de service pour en sortir une autre ...



Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fumier, va !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> si tu rencontres un de tes vieux amis, si un de tes enfants te disent qu'ils sont heureux, n'auras tu pas envie de partager un peu de leur ciel bleu ?


Bien évidemment ! Mais là, contrairement au forum qui est virtuel, c'est la vraie vie ... on s'étreint, on s'embrasse, on se serre, on a le gout salé des larmes sur les lèvres, des intonations de voix, des rires et des sourires...
Ici, c'est plus statique, plus figé, plus codé (y'a les smileys heureusement), c'est tout aussi beau parfois, mais complètement différent...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... une autre vie quoi !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...on est très "campagne" aujourd'hui hein Pet !!!


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...on est très "campagne" aujourd'hui hein Pet !!!














Assez rustique c'est vrai.
Genre poutre en chêne !!


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Assez rustique c'est vrai.
> Genre poutre en chêne !!



ca, ce serait plutôt l'autre thread du Big : "la plus groooosssse"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

... et m... faut que je vous dise un truc : depuis ce matin je travaille avec une multitude de fenetres ouvertes sur mon PC (pas dans mon bureau !), dont notamment une fenetre SAP pour la prog en direct avec mes collègues allemands, et bien entendu, Macgé (Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... ... 
...le gars avec qui je suis en contact vient de me transmettre un message : "Hi JL, was bedeutet "du moment qu'on l'a pas dans l'oeil, la poutre !" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...en fait, dans la précipitation, j'ai tapé mon texte dans la fenetre de prog de SAP..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Espérons qu'il va pas dans Google translation !!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

Pet' devait plutôt penser au pantalon...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Pet' devait plutôt penser au pantalon...


...un pantalon en poutre de chene ?????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ... avec un trou d'écureuil pour aller faire pipi alors !!!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...un pantalon en poutre de chene ??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_dans_ le pantalon.  _faut vraiment te mettre la main dessus, si j'ose..._


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> _dans_ le pantalon.  _
> 
> _


_
Ah bon !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais quel intéret d'avoir une poutre en chene dans le pantalon quand on a déjà un baobab ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : et ça y est ... ça recommence !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

ça y est, voila que j'écris en italique maintenant (alors que je suis en Belgique !!!)


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je sens poindre (? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) une tirade à la Cyrano ("un cap, une péninsule") au dessous de la ceinture....


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Pet' devait plutôt penser au pantalon...



1) je ne pensais pas 
2) je préfère les petites jupes plissées   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et si je met des portes jaretelles c'est juste que pour faire pipi assis ça gagne du temps, alors m'emmerdez pas !
(P. DESPROGES)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je sens poindre (?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...la péninsule ibétrique alors !!!!!!


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...la péninsule ibétrique alors !!!!!!



Et c'est avec ça que tu lui proposes la botte ?


----------



## STL (29 Octobre 2003)

et voili et voilà ... the Dadd dans toute sa splendeur  _(Non Non ne me demandez pas de détails je ne dirai rien !!!)_ 
trêve d'aneries, aussi salvatrices soient-elles...qq1 a vu gribouille  ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est avec ça que tu lui proposes la botte ?


...la botte de noeud vert ... bien évidemment ! Arrrfffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : j'ai pouffé !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...la botte de noeud vert ... bien évidemment ! Arrrfffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...et faites bien gaffe ! celui qui manie les pets, périra par les pets !!!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...la botte de noeud vert ... bien évidemment ! Arrrfffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tidju (arrgggh moi aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) on voyage aujourd'hui, de la botte ibétrique à l'italique, en passant par Noeud-Vert (charmant port de pêche)... j'suis épuisé...


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...la botte de noeud vert ... bien évidemment ! Arrrfffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il est parti chez les allemands celui là aussi ?
Vont pas être content !!


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> tidju (arrgggh moi aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi aussi. Chuis raide


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> en passant par Noeud-Vert (charmant port de pêche)... j'suis épuisé...


Euh, je parlais du Duc de Nevers, le fameux duelliste qui achevait ses victimes à coups de bottes ... d'ou ... la fameuse botte de Nevers reprise par Francis Lalanne mais qui lui, les achève en chantant !!!


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh, je parlais du Duc de Nevers, le fameux duelliste qui achevait ses victimes à coups de bottes ... d'ou ... la fameuse botte de Nevers reprise par Francis Lalane mais qui lui, les achève en chantant !!!



Y'en a qui lui trouvent du talon.
J'vois pas !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi. Chuis raide



tu vois... quand tu veux...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a qui lui trouvent du talon.


Ouais, Achille disait toujours ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









... en s'écroulant et en tournoyant sur lui-meme comme un derviche sur des chevaux de bois qui tournent à contre-sens !!!


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tu vois... quand tu veux...



Je ne suis pas de bois.
Ah ben si, j'lai dit plus haut!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

Purée ! Vous avez vu le "Top Posteurs" de MacGé ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'ai [MGZ]Slug qui me talonne......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De là à ce que je prenne un coup de "Fibrulator" ou de "Desintegrator" dans les fesses...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



HELLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPP !!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : surtout que j'ai un nouveau froc qui m'a couté la peau des yeux !!!


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Purée ! Vous avez vu le "Top Posteurs" de MacGé ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flood prohibé pour me passer devant !


----------



## PetIrix (29 Octobre 2003)

presque 70 posts, et autant de conneries.
J'ai fait mes preuves.

Manque juste de ponctuer par quelques "Gleubeu gleubeu, mmouaaaahhhh  et autres © " et je pourrais m'appeler PetiTroll !!







Bon demain je pétomane un peu.


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> presque 70 posts, et autant de conneries.
> J'ai fait mes preuves.
> 
> Manque juste de ponctuer par quelques "Gleubeu gleubeu, mmouaaaahhhh  et autres © " et je pourrais m'appeler PetiTroll !!
> ...



bientôt finie la récré. Barb' va faire la gueule


----------



## kamkil (29 Octobre 2003)

Stop, j'arrive plus à suivre quoi que ce soit dans ce bordel!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas personne est près de doubler benjamin et pour cause: il a le nombre total de posts du forums!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Si vous cherchez des pantalons, yen a plein dans mon jardin


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Octobre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Stop, j'arrive plus à suivre quoi que ce soit dans ce bordel!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



faut désaper les nains ?


----------



## Jean-iMarc (29 Octobre 2003)

Hier soir, jétait sur mon ordi, comme tout les soirs, une soirée banale ... Je lève les yeux, et regarde par le vélux, tiens, on voit mars, je prends machinalement la boite en cuir posée à coté de mon bureau, en sort une paire de jumelles, et regarde la grande rouge, cherche en vain uranus la bleue qui est à proximité ... Je suis un satellite qui traverse le ciel, joblique sur cassiopée, et M31, la galaxie dandromède.

Je me retrouve à nouveau devant mon ordi, mon étui à jumelles dans les mains, jen caresse le cuir ... Jétais gamin quand mon Grand-Père me les a données, il en avait acheté dautres, alors il mavait donné ses vieilles jumelles. Jétais gamin, et jétais content, pensez, mes premières jumelles, mais, hier, elles avaient un autre goût, je caressais ce cuir en pensant à mon Grand-Père, les moments que jai passé avec lui, et puis, et puis, son départ qui sannonçait, les séjours à lhôpital, quand il fallait aller lui donner son repas, car il nen avait plus la force, plus lenvie, sa dernière semaine, sa dernière soirée, on était tous là, ses enfants, ses petits enfants.

Hier soir, je voulais lécrire dans ce thread, mais je nai pas pu, ce soir je le fais, jimaginais pas que ce serais aussi dur à exprimer.

Merci à vous, merci Thebig pour ce tradada.


----------



## bebert (29 Octobre 2003)

_Bravo pour vos textes ! 
Dur de passer derrière tous ces pros de la prose !!!

Je me lance quand même :_

*C'était Joseph.*
Quand nous avons emménagé dans notre nouvelle maison l'année dernière, nous avons fait la connaissance de notre voisin, Joseph.
Il vivait seul dans une maison construite dans les années 70. Il avait un berger allemand qui aboyait et grognait quand on s'approchait d'un peu trop près de sa propriété. Mais Joseph était toujours là pour le réprimander.
Il nous souriait. II était gentil et poli avec nous. Il nous donnait des conseils sur les aménagements extérieurs de notre maison.
Son terrain à lui était à l'abandon. Pas de jardin, pas de fleurs. Des herbes sauvages et hautes. Une balançoire complètement rouillée. Sa maison était elle aussi victime des ravages du temps. Les volets brûlés par une exposition trop longue au soleil, les barrières des balcons envahis par la rouille, des plantes grimpantes mortes restaient pendues aux murs.
Joseph vivait dans ce lieu resté tel quel depuis le début des années 80, depuis que sa femme l'a quittée. Partie avec ses quatre enfants. Partis parce qu'ils n'en pouvaient plus de cet homme alcoolique et violent.
Tout les soirs, Joseph partait boire des canons au bistrot du coin. Il laissait son chien toute la soirée. Ce satané chien qui nous faisait peur et qui aboyait tout le temps en attendant son maître. Joseph sortait tous les soirs parce que personne ne venait lui rendre visite et ce, depuis près de 20 ans.
Le trois juillet dernier, Le chien a aboyé toute la nuit. Joseph n'est pas rentré chez lui. Il n'y remettra plus jamais les pieds. Il s'est tué sur la route. Il avait presque 70 ans. Ça devait arriver, c'était inévitable. Pendant tout l'été, la maison de Joseph n'a pas bougé. Il y régnait un silence pesant jusqu'à il y a peu.
En effet, depuis un mois, il se passe des choses bizarre chez Joseph. Ses enfants sont revenus. Tous les dimanche, ils viennent nettoyer la maison et ses alentours. On coupe l'herbe, on jette des choses par la fenêtre, on brûle des tas d'objets, comme si on voulait effacer tout les souvenirs qui hantent cette maison. Tout les dimanche des flammes immenses réduisent en poussière les souvenirs d'une famille entière.
Et ce dimanche dernier, le feu était si grand que les cendres retombaient sur notre terrain. C'était un spectacle bien triste et nous nous disions qu'ils ont beaucoup souffert pour en arriver là.
Maintenant, nous nous préparons à accueillir bientôt de nouveaux voisins


----------



## kamkil (29 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*"P... Prenez... un c... un coupe-boulons-argh !"*_



Merci encore une fois Roberto et franchement *BRAVO* pour cette magnifique chute qui fait mal à mes plaquettes de chocolats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quoi j'ai pas de plaquettes?... Pfff rabat-joie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Pour moi c'est précieux._


...et pour moi donc ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... ma farde à "beaux textes" commence à se remplir !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...mille mercis à tous !


----------



## lumai (29 Octobre 2003)

En général, je communique mieux mon émotion par le silence qu'avec des mots qui sont sonvent mals trouvés. Pour vous donc, tout mon silence.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> En général, je communique mieux mon émotion par le silence qu'avec des mots qui sont sonvent mals trouvés. Pour vous donc, tout mon silence.


...c'est un silence qu'on a envie de partager... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(j'ai encore beaucoup de choses à apprendre ... dont le silence ... parfois ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _le lama y serait pas content d' nous, Y FRONCERAIT LES SOURCILS !_


...t'en fais, Roberto, j'en connais un de bien cool : le lama Suthra ! Toujours à faire des pieds et des mains pour rigoler et la langue bien pendue avec ça !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y'a le lama Serge aussi, mais il a de droles d'habitudes a toujours vouloir éclairer sa nappe au néon !!!


----------



## STL (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> (j'ai encore beaucoup de choses à apprendre ... dont le silence ... parfois ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le silence est expression de douleur ... parfois peu partageable...parfois mieux ainsi...aussi
Comment poser des mots sur une peine incommensurable, comment "aplatir" un lot d'émotions en alignant 3 phrases, comment trouver les mots, les expressions qui sauront vous dire ce que mon âme ne saurait admettre...
Mon silence est aussi expression de pudeur  ou de peur. ne pas gêner, ne pas oser dire, ne pas faire comme Pandore et entrouvrir le vase des misères humaines...
Quoi que... finalement je ne sais plus ... puisque dans sa boite  ne resta que l'Espérance !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

STL a dit:
			
		

> Le silence est expression de douleur ... parfois peu partageable...parfois mieux ainsi...aussi
> Comment poser des mots sur une peine incommensurable, comment "aplatir" un lot d'émotions en alignant 3 phrases, comment trouver les mots, les expressions qui sauront vous dire ce que mon âme ne saurait admettre...
> Mon silence est aussi expression de pudeur  ou de peur. ne pas gêner, ne pas oser dire, ne pas faire comme Pandore et entrouvrir le vase des misères humaines...
> Quoi que... finalement je ne sais plus ... puisque dans sa boite  ne resta que l'Espérance !!


Euh STL ! si je te demande si ça va et que tu me réponds "ouais cool, tout va bien !" ... et bien, je ne te croirais pas !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...pense au Pilou Pilou et mets y une bonne dose !


----------



## STL (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...pense au Pilou Pilou et mets y une bonne dose !



Il est périmé !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et j'ai pas de stock de nouveau


----------



## Fulvio (29 Octobre 2003)

Le silence est aussi l'expression de l'attention et de l'écoute, de la contemplation et de la méditation. Il n'est pas si négatif pour moi.
Quant à savoir mettre les mots sur des choses inexprimables ? Je pense que tout est exprimable, mais pas par n'importe qui : c'est une question de talent, la différence entre un poète et le quidam. La lecture m'émeut dans les moments où un auteur met les mots sur quelques choses que j'avais ressentit sans savoir l'exprimer (et c'est déjà arrivé dans ce forum)


----------



## STL (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh STL ! si je te demande si ça va et que tu me réponds "ouais cool, tout va bien !" ... et bien, je ne te croirais pas !!!



Ne demande rien ... je n'aurais pas à mentir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

STL a dit:
			
		

> Il est périmé !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En fait, ce qui est chiant sur ce forum c'est que si je te dis : "t'en fais STL, je t'envoie mon Pilou Pilou perso !", et bien il y aura toujours des nases sur le forum pour trouver le contre-sens ou imaginer un tas de trucs que la morale réprouve...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















ps : bien content de ne pas etre comme eux !


----------



## STL (29 Octobre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Le silence est aussi l'expression de l'attention et de l'écoute, de la contemplation et de la méditation. Il n'est pas si négatif pour moi.


bien loin de moi l'idée de ne réduire qu'au morose ... si tu me connaissais tu aurais peut être compris ...
quant aux délicates vertues du silence ... il fait être serein pour en saisir le sens.
ce n'est pas le cas chaque jour !


----------



## Fulvio (29 Octobre 2003)

STL a dit:
			
		

> bien loin de moi l'idée de ne réduire qu'au morose ... si tu me connaissais tu aurais peut être compris ...
> quant aux délicates vertues du silence ... il fait être serein pour en saisir le sens.
> ce n'est pas le cas chaque jour !



Certes. Il n'y avait pas d'animosité dans mon intervention, tu l'as certainement compris, mais je précise, car je crains un malentendu


----------



## STL (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En fait, ce qui est chiant sur ce forum c'est que si je te dis : "t'en fais STL, je t'envoie mon Pilou Pilou perso !", et bien il y aura toujours des nases sur le forum pour trouver le contre-sens ou imaginer un tas de trucs que la morale réprouve...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'accuse réception du colis ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et je sais bien Ô  _mon Dad_ à quel point tu es au dessus des pov' nazes  qui sous-entendent .. .
Je ne sais si je pensais au dessus ou en deçà ??? hihihi


----------



## STL (29 Octobre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Certes. Il n'y avait pas d'animosité dans mon intervention, tu l'as certainement compris, mais je précise, car je crains un malentendu


Pas de malentendu ! Nous sommes d'accord


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui.
> Vous avez bien lu : *WHARF !*












 ... "Wharf !!!!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Cré tidju ! on est peut etre de la meme famille si ça tombe !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aime ces souvenirs qui nous ramènent à un temps révolu et combien mystérieux ... j'aime ces objets qui portent en eux un peu de l'ame de leur fugace dépositaire ... notamment la montre, Roberto ... surtout la montre...!!!
Mon père, sa vie durant a toujours utilisé la montre-gousset de son grand-père ... une simple montre en acier gris sans marque apparente avec un grand cadran blanc et des aiguilles dorées et un peu "fioriturées" - quand on ouvre l'arrière de cette montre, on tombe sur une fine plaquette métallique protégeant le mécanisme sur laquelle on peut lire la mention : "Chemins de Fer Belge 1895 - n° 238" gravée en lettre style calligraphie ... au-dessus de cette mention, un dessin de locomotive crachant sa vapeur...
Le jour ou mon père est décédé, il tenait cette montre entre ses mains comme si en tentant de la remonter une dernière fois, il aurait été capable de prolonger sa vie de quelques heures... Las ! Le ciel lui a refusé cette dernière grace...
Cette montre, je l'ai récupérée et je l'ai laissé "mourir" également de sa plus "belle mort" ... sans la remonter, en sentant au fil des heures son "tic-tac" qui faiblissait jusqu'à etre pratiquement imperceptible pour s'arreter enfin le lendemain à 22H13...
Je me souviens de l'heure précise, parce que j'aurais voulu y voir un signe du destin ... 22H13 ! Que pouvait il y avoir derrière ces chiffres ?
Que se passerait-il d'important dans ma vie à 22H13 ? Jusqu'à présent rien !!! ... aucun événement n'a marqué mon existence à 22H13 ! Pourtant j'aurais bien voulu !!!
Personne dans la famille n'ayant été cheminot, je me suis toujours demandé d'ou venait cette montre qui, après enquete, faisait partie de l'équipement "standard" des chefs de gare du début du siècle...
Un jour, je me suis meme pointé aux archives des chemins de fer belge pour savoir à qui aurait été attribué la montre "officielle" n° 238 en 1895 ... rien ! Aucune trace...
Cette montre dort à présent dans ma "boite à mémoire" comme je me plais à appeler le carton poussiéreux qui renferme mes plus chers souvenirs...
Cette boite, je l'ouvre de temps en temps ... pas souvent ... peut etre une fois par an et encore ...!
A chaque fois que j'ote le couvercle, la montre semble me regarder en me narguant avec ses "22H13" ... j'avoue, probablement plus par superstition que par respect, que je ne l'ai jamais remontée depuis la mort de mon père ... 
Peut etre qu'un jour, je trouverais une signification ésotérique à ces chiffres immobiles pour l'éternité ... et peut-etre qu'un jour je m'arreterai aussi à 22H13...! 
Qui sait ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Arrête, maintenant tous les soirs de ma vie, mon cur jusqu'à présent insouciant, décontracté, _quasiment innocent_, se serrera, une crispation intérieure minime qui commencera à 22h12 et qui ne se terminera que le lendemain quand je lirai un post de toi me permettant d'affirmer que tu as accosté sans encombre sur la rive de 22h14 !!


Arrrrf !!! ou plutot Wharf !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Je pourrais bien te promettre de poster tous les jours un message du genre "ouf, je suis passé !" à 22H14 précises, mais ça risque d'etre contraignant et surtout suspect vis-à-vis de ma femme qui brandit d'une main une paire de ciseaux gigotant près du cable de mon modem Ethernet (et parfois éthéré d'ailleurs), et de l'autre, mon lapin nain déja emmitouflé et fin pret à se lourder sur le trottoir...!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Novembre 2003)

Comme tu dis si bien : Wharf !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...ce sens surrané de l'honneur ! un délice !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Arrête, maintenant tous les soirs de ma vie, mon cur jusqu'à présent insouciant, décontracté, _quasiment innocent_, se serrera, une crispation intérieure minime qui commencera à 22h12 et qui ne se terminera que le lendemain quand je lirai un post de toi me permettant d'affirmer que tu as accosté sans encombre sur la rive de 22h14 !!








 Tidju Roberto ... encore quelques minutes à attendre ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je te tiens au courant ... peut etre !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : je t'aimais bien !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2003)

Pffffffffff...ouf...!!! ça y est ... encore vivant !!! Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : tu peux arreter ta crispation intérieure..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ... bonne nuit et excuse moi du dérangement...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2003)

Arrrghhhh !!! J'aurais pu crever et tout le monde s'en fiche !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ...monde cruel et égoiste !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrghhhh !!! J'aurais pu crever et tout le monde s'en fiche !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu nous laisse 7 minutes pour réagir, c'est pas énorme


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous laisse 7 minutes pour réagir, c'est pas énorme


Euh ! Dark ! ... je t'ai connu plus rapide que ça !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Une petite faiblesse dans les poignets ???


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Dark ! ... je t'ai connu plus rapide que ça !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il peut aussi utiliser ses poignets pour des utilisations détournés.

_Enfin moi je dis ça, je dis rien_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Il peut aussi utiliser ses poignets pour des utilisations détournés.


C'est vrai que poster à une main c'est pas évident !!! Arfff !!!


----------



## Luc G (23 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que poster à une main c'est pas évident !!! Arfff !!!



Après une semaine d'abstinence forcée pour cause de déplacement lointain, je reviens par ici et ça rate pas, encore un Arfff de TheBig. Y a pas à dire, on sent qu'on est de retour à la maison.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Après une semaine d'abstinence forcée pour cause de déplacement lointain...



Bon retour parmi nous, Luc.


----------



## Luc G (23 Novembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon retour parmi nous, Luc.



Merci, DocEvil


----------



## Jean-iMarc (24 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju Roberto ... encore quelques minutes à attendre ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thebig, t'es là ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Thebig, t'es là ?


Oui oui !!! je suis meme tres là ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais jusqu'à ce soir peut etre !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2003)

Aujourd'hui, c'est mon annif ... 54 ans ! L'occasion, comme chaque année de jeter un coup d'oeil dans le rétroviseur, de se dire que l'année écoulée n'a, somme toute, pas été plus mauvaise ni moins bonne que les autres, et que l'année qui s'annonce ne peut qu'etre ni moins ni plus pire que les précédentes...Inch Allah !!!
Ce soir, j'aurai un bon repas, de beaux cadeaux (j'espère ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), ma famille à la maison qui résonnera des "joyeux anniversaireuuuuuuxx" de circonstance...
On sera heureux, on boira un coup et meme deux si affinités, et ... ... ... comme d'hab je ne dormirai pas de la nuit !!!
Et vous me direz : "mais quel con ! il a tout pour etre heureux  et il va pas dormir de la nuit...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
Et oui, cette nuit, je ne dormirai pas beaucoup ... je penserai à ceux et à celles qui seront absents de la fete, à ceux et celles qui sont "partis", à ceux et celles dont la vie nous a séparés pour de futiles raisons parfois...
Chaque année, j'ai des chaises en trop ... et ce sont ces "chaises en trop" qui m'attristent !
Bien entendu, je ne le dirai à personne (sauf à vous, mes nases ami(e)s, confident(e)s virtuel(le)s de ce forum...), je rigolerai, plaisanterai, embrasserai, calembourderai, boirai, mangerai et lèverai mon verre aux présents et aux absents, au passé et à l'avenir et à qui voudra bien ... je serai impeccable dans la fete comme parfois je le suis dans le désespoir ou la nostalgie...
Et quand viendra l'heure de débarrasser les résidus de la fete, on y trouvera peut-etre quelques miettes d'angoisse existentielle, des bribes de peurs et d'incertitudes, des petits morceaux de bonheur tremblants et quelques larmes aussi ... tristes diamants éparpillés parmi les confettis...
A ce moment, je serrerai ma femme et mes enfants dans mes bras et je leur dirai : "je vous aime !" ... et tout recommencera...
Et ce soir, une chaise vide ne le sera pas tout-à-fait ... je vous la réserve ... pour vous, rien que pour vous ! Que vous le vouliez ou non, je lèverai mon verre à votre santé, ami(e)s forumiens, et je vous remercierai pour votre sympathie, votre gentillesse, votre humour ... et tout le reste !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors ... ... A votre santé, bande de nases !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Cette onde de choc de sympathie avouée m'atteindra sans nul doute en plein cur, et si mon bébé est dans mes bras à cet instant précis, nous te renverrons de concert un élan de sympathie qui volera jusqu'à toi.








 ... merci Roberto ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Euh ! De préférence, essayons de coordonner nos ondes de choc avant 22H13 ... on ne sait jamais !!!


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2003)

Encore bon anniversaire TheBig! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Invite tes amis et ta famille à nous dire bonjour sur le forum.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Invite tes amis et ta famille à nous dire bonjour sur le forum.



Merci Webo !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 ... si ma femme devait voir toutes les conneries que je poste ici, cet anniversaire serait probablement le dernier !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










..."Mais non il est pas fou Webo !!!" - (excuse-moi, Webo mais je réponds à mon lapin nain qui me posait la question en agitant sa patte droite au niveau de son oreille... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors ... ... A votre santé, bande de nases !!!



Merci.


Bonne soirée avec ta famille.

(mais fait attention ...)


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> (...) "Mais non il est pas fou Webo !!!" - (excuse-moi, Webo mais je réponds à mon lapin nain qui me posait la question en agitant sa patte droite au niveau de son oreille...



«Si si, il est bien fou WebO et pas qu'un peu... Ah... m... le voilà» 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 qu'est-ce que c'est? Arg... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 C'est mon Eric Flat qui dit des conneries. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Allez ouste, au placard.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon Eric Flat qui dit des conneries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si jamais t'avais l'occasion de remettre une photo de Flat Eric ... il me fait trop marrer !!!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (26 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Si jamais t'avais l'occasion de remettre une photo de Flat Eric ... il me fait trop marrer !!!!



c'est un film avi


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2003)

TheBig, voici quelques petits souvenirs du fond de mon iDisk...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2003)

...qu'est-ce que ça met de bonne humeur de grand matin !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Merci Webo et Jean iMarc !!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2003)

Génial cet iPod... mais un peu encombrant...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Génial cet iPod... mais un peu encombrant...











 ... j'espère que c'est son doigt qui dépasse à droite de l'iPod !...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... j'espère que c'est son doigt qui dépasse à droite de l'iPod !...



Arg... quel il...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Arg... quel il...


...un regard d'aigle, mais un cerveau de mouche dans le crane d'un bison comme dirait mon fils ainé !!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (26 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... j'espère que c'est son doigt qui dépasse à droite de l'iPod !...



Espèce de nase !!!





















Arfff !!!


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

C'est pas grand chose, mais petit à petit, ma boite de _"craies bleues"_ se remplie...


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

Le petit rond rouge, c'est une rosette. Une rosette de la Légion d'Honneur. Ça m'intriguait aussi quand j'étais môme, je voulais jouer avec... Mon grand-père n'oubliait jamais d'en mettre une à son revers de veste. Je ne l'ai jamais connu sans.
Le triangle, c'est son insigne de déportation. J'en ai deux, mais je ne sais pas si celle-ci était fixée sur la casquette ou la "chemise"...


----------

